
Ask HN: Is it still a good idea to start a web dev shop? - ziggystardust
I understand that in 2017 a web dev shop needs to specialize in certain domains with specific tech stacks and have a solid solutions team.
I still come across web development shops that do simple websites but still survive.<p>Is there any data that shows how profitable a web dev shop can be in 2017? if not, how could one collect data for such an analysis(anyone from data-science?)?
======
Top19
Maybe not web dev shops, but small groups of developers, operating in a
partnership similar to what we see with lawyers in say a 9 or 10 (or less)
person firm, is what this author argues is going to be the future:
[https://leanpub.com/developerhegemony](https://leanpub.com/developerhegemony)

~~~
UK-AL
Are they going to be hired guns, or building things they sell themselves.

One of the most dysfunctional part of software development companies is the
relationship between client and developers.

~~~
iurisilvio
I think the best way to do it is mixing internal development and clients. You
can leverage their money to build whatever you want.

------
muzani
As someone who has been in the field for a while, I would say it's difficult.
You face a lot of competition, meaning there is someone out there who is
younger and can do it for cheaper. You also face older people who can do it
better and faster than you.

Like any other business, I'd only recommend it if you know your competitors
and are convinced you can do it 10x better than them.

If you're decent you probably make enough to pay the bills and have a nice
car, and it's more profitable than, say, running a restaurant. So I wouldn't
say no.

Whether it's better than working for a web dev shop depends on how good you
are at the business aspects.

------
jaequery
most web dev shops are literally Wordpress shops. unless you want your career
shortened or just locked in to doing that, id stay away if i were you.

------
CyberFonic
I haven't seen any data on web dev shop profitability. But from what I am
seeing, it really depends on how well you can sell. That is there are lots of
small to medium businesses with managements that know very little and thus can
be swayed by somebody who proposes a "solution" to whatever the management
sees as being their problem or is convinced to believe their problem is.

In my experience, it is not about technology. If you can solve real problems
in a particular industry and there are enough businesses in that industry then
you have a chance. Of course, you might have to rise the bar to WebApps, etc.

It would be very hard to collect data. People, in general, do not disclose the
P&L to outsiders. In fact, in many small businesses even the owners only know
their P&L a year or so down the track when their accountant finally gets
around to doing their books.

------
Manicdave
There is still money to be made in this but you have to network a lot because
getting clients online is super hard and very competitive. So generally just
be good at marketing yourself or business.

Been doing this for over 4 years.

------
jlgaddis
I know a few people who couldn't spell HTML who "design web sites" (i.e. drag-
and-drop on Wix.com) for small local companies so apparently there is still
money to be made.

~~~
ziggystardust
True. but can they be taken into account as 'web dev shops'?

These are mostly freelancers, right?

------
jamesmp98
Yes, but the thing is you can't just do web design. Most digital agencies are
more that that. You have to be able to provide SEO, marketing, and other
capabilities.

